# PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. August 2012)

*PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist


----------



## Caduzzz (13. August 2012)

*PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

Oo..gibts die junge Frau hier wirklich im Forum? Ich hoffe die ganzen kleinen Jungs spammen jetzt nicht ihre Pinnwand zu!

Auch wenn ich's super finde, dass immer mehr Frauen sich für Hardware interessieren, die Klischeekeule wurde dennoch ausgepackt...Frau in der Küche anstatt beim PC-zusammenbauen *seufz*


----------



## Miyu (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

ja die gibts ;D die Teile zum bauen sind noch nicht da (dauert wohl auch noch ne Weile ) - sonst wäre das sicher ne nette Einstellung gewesen...


----------



## Caduzzz (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

ach hi 

ja, das wär super für den zweiten Teil


----------



## Miyu (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

wahhh das setzt mich jetzt fast a weng unter Druck...  mal sehen wie es ankommt... es wurde an anderer Stelle schon gebuhhhht und ein lanhaariger, ungwaschener Freak verlangt...


----------



## PAUI (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

ich find es aber spitze das sich auch mal Frauen in die domäne wagen.


----------



## Caduzzz (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

neeneenee, lass sie buhen..Neider und Maden

mach mal weiter! Ich find das schon gut, dass da nicht son NappelNerd die PC-Welt erklärt sondern halt auch mal eine Frau mit Ahnung (was dann hoffentlich die Freundinnen/Frauen, sofern vorhanden, der Nappelnerds sehen und vielleicht auch Interesse bekommen..)


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

nice nice, jetzt fehlt nur noch Casemodding, da bei Apple PCs viel möglich ist. 
Ich sehe  das sehr Positiv wenn Frauen auch in den PC-Hardware und co. Bereich mit beitreten.
Daher weiter so Miyu und was kommt dein erstes Projekt bei PCGH???


----------



## bofferbrauer (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*



Miyu schrieb:


> wahhh das setzt mich jetzt fast a weng unter Druck...  mal sehen wie es ankommt... es wurde an anderer Stelle schon gebuhhhht und ein lanhaariger, ungwaschener Freak verlangt...


 
Na langhaarig stimmt ja schon mal 

und +1 für eine weitere Folge


----------



## Miyu (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

Nachdem ich in einem Anfall völliger Verzweiflung und Wut beinahe den iMac aus dem Fenster werfen wollte... BALD!!! Und Danke für die Wünsche und den Support... freut mich total!


----------



## Asus4ever (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

Find es auch gut, mMn. gibts viel zu wenig Frauen, die sich für PC Hardware interessieren, aber so langsam werden sie auch technikversierter 
(bei Minecraft auf den Servern sieht man oft welche  )


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*



Miyu schrieb:


> wahhh das setzt mich jetzt fast a weng unter Druck... mal sehen wie es ankommt... es wurde an anderer Stelle schon gebuhhhht und ein lanhaariger, ungwaschener Freak verlangt...


Langhaarig biste und das mit dem ungewaschen - easy. Dann noch a weng über WTF-AA sprechen und die Nerdine ist fertig


----------



## GxGamer (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

Darf ich fragen wie du es geschafft hast, in ein Video zu kommen?
Oder anders ausgedrückt: Wieso hast du das überhaupt gemacht?


----------



## Caduzzz (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Langhaarig biste und das mit dem ungewaschen - easy. Dann noch a weng über WTF-AA sprechen und die Nerdine ist fertig



Marc mach ihr keine Angst.................................ach *hüstel* ..also ihr von der Redaktion müßt euch "NappelNerds" natürlich zärtlich gehaucht vorstellen


----------



## Miyu (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

Maaaaaarc.... Nachdem Henner und Carsten mich schon offziell Nerd tauften dachte ich is gut so ;D fehlt nowas? Also wohl doch ein Beweisvideo mit Werkzeug und Hardware


----------



## GoldenMic (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

[x] Ja ich würde Miyu gerne wiedersehen 

Allerdings fand ich die Szene in der Küche unpassend


----------



## Oberst Klink (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*



Miyu schrieb:


> Maaaaaarc.... Nachdem Henner und Carsten mich schon offziell Nerd tauften dachte ich is gut so ;D fehlt nowas? Also wohl doch ein Beweisvideo mit Werkzeug und Hardware


 
Find Ich gut, dass Frauen jetzt auch andere Elektrogeräte, außer Waschmaschinen und Küchenmixern, für sich entdecken  Ist ja auch im Interesse von uns Männern, wenn die sich die Frauen besser mit PCs auskennen.

Hast du denn schon ein Projekt und wenn ja, welches?


----------



## Pokerclock (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

Alleine schon wegen dem Benutzerbild höchst sympathisch.


----------



## Miyu (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wie du es geschafft hast, in ein Video zu kommen?
> Oder anders ausgedrückt: Wieso hast du das überhaupt gemacht?



Ich wurde gefragt und hab mir gedacht warum nicht. Ich selbst finde die Mädels hier etwas unterpräsent und wollte vielleicht auch etwas mit dem Vorurteil aufräumen das es keine technikinteressierten Frauen gibt und wenn... es nur "Mannweiber" sind... ich mag Technik ich liebe das Magazin - das wollte ich zum Ausdruck bringen... wer ned mag musses nich anschauen und mit dem Rest muss ich halt leben ;D Verriss hin oder her... dafür darf man ja seine Meinung äußern...


----------



## Asus4ever (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Alleine schon wegen dem Benutzerbild höchst sympathisch.


 
Genau 

Ich würd mich auch über ein nächstes Video freuen. Und ein Beweisvideo fehlt auch  Spass


----------



## DF_zwo (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

Kaum gehts um eine Frau, drehen alle durch... nur zur Info, draußen in der schönen weiten Welt gibts auch welche.


----------



## Miyu (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Hast du denn schon ein Projekt und wenn ja, welches?



noch keines leider bin gerade dabei mir Gedanken über eine machbare Konfiguration zumachen... aber ich lese hier täglich mehr und werfe alles immer wieder um... da ich endlich wieder einen gescheiten Gaming-PC haben will kommt sicher BALD ein eigenes Projekt von mir... wär auch schön wenn ich weitere Mädels hier kennen lernen würde ;D und nicht die "Quotenfrau" bleib... denke hier gibts sicher welche die viieeeel länger dabei sind sich aber nicht outen...


----------



## PAUI (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

@ DF_zwo: ja die Interessieren sich aber nicht für PC oder Technische Sachen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*



DF_zwo schrieb:


> Kaum gehts um eine Frau, drehen alle durch... nur zur Info, draußen in der schönen weiten Welt gibts auch welche.


In der schönen weiten PCGHX-Foren-Welt auch


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*



Miyu schrieb:


> wahhh das setzt mich jetzt fast a weng unter Druck...  mal sehen wie es ankommt... es wurde an anderer Stelle schon gebuhhhht und ein lanhaariger, ungwaschener Freak verlangt...


 
Buuuh! Ich verlange einen langhaarigen, ungewaschenen Freak!


----------



## Vhailor (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

Bei "die Leute fragen mich immer, was sie für SSDs kaufen sollen" bin ich ja fast vom Stuhl gefallen 

Die allermeisten Leute die ich kenne wissen nichtmal, dass es sowas wie SSDs überhaupt gibt


----------



## Miyu (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

@ Vhailor  ist auch oft so... hatte auch schon Leute die kamen und meinten.. Hey Du kennst Dich doch da aus ich will so ein Ding..  naja mit touch und so muss aber nicht sein... wie das iPad nur billiger... zum Bücher lesen...   Nur zum lesen... also eher einen E-Book Reader? Jaaaaaa  sowas.... was kauf ich da? Episch ist auch der Ausspruch: AUF MEINEM COMPUTER GIBTS KEINE FENSTER!!! Gott sei dank hats den Team Viewer...


----------



## GxGamer (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*



Miyu schrieb:


> Ich wurde gefragt und hab mir gedacht warum nicht. Ich selbst finde die Mädels hier etwas unterpräsent und wollte vielleicht auch etwas mit dem Vorurteil aufräumen das es keine technikinteressierten Frauen gibt und wenn... es nur "Mannweiber" sind... ich mag Technik ich liebe das Magazin - das wollte ich zum Ausdruck bringen... wer ned mag musses nich anschauen und mit dem Rest muss ich halt leben ;D Verriss hin oder her... dafür darf man ja seine Meinung äußern...


 
Achso. Ich hab nur wegen der Widersprüche gefragt.
Es ist in meinen Augen eben merkwürdig, wenn ein Mitglied, das seit fast einem Jahr keinen Post mehr abgesetzt hat, plötzlich in einem Video auftaucht.
Sagen wir es mal so: Andere weibliche User in dem Video hätten mich weniger gewundert.


----------



## Miyu (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Achso. Ich hab nur wegen der Widersprüche gefragt.
> Es ist in meinen Augen eben merkwürdig, wenn ein Mitglied, das seit fast einem Jahr keinen Post mehr abgesetzt hat, plötzlich in einem Video auftaucht.
> Sagen wir es mal so: Andere weibliche User in dem Video hätten mich weniger gewundert.



steht ja auch nirgends das der aktivste weibliche PCGHX-Nutzer erklärt warum das Heft toll ist  und Thema ist ja auch das neue Heft und nicht das Forum...
 - aber warum nicht villeicht fragt man mal nach ob nicht gerade oben genannte "Viel-Posterin" Spaß daran hätte so ein Video zu machen? Bei der Wahl scheinst Du ja weiterhelfen zu können.. mach doch mal ein paar Vorschläge...


----------



## DrDave (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*



Vhailor schrieb:


> Bei "die Leute fragen mich immer, was sie für SSDs kaufen sollen" bin ich ja fast vom Stuhl gefallen
> 
> Die allermeisten Leute die ich kenne wissen nichtmal, dass es sowas wie SSDs überhaupt gibt


 
So spät erst? Sorry aber mich hats schon bei der Grafikkarten-Lüfter-Geräusch-Imitation umgehauen...
Dabei ernst zu bleiben Hut ab


----------



## Miyu (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*



DrDave schrieb:


> So spät erst? Sorry aber mich hats schon bei der Grafikkarten-Lüfter-Geräusch-Imitation umgehauen...
> Dabei ernst zu bleiben Hut ab



Du kennst die Outtakes nich


----------



## DrDave (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*



Miyu schrieb:


> Du kennst die Outtakes nich


 
Wie oft habt ihr das gemacht?
Ich bin übrigens für einen neuen Schnitt mit Outtakes!


----------



## Miyu (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

ein paar mal sicher ;D


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

Bitte weiter machen 

Ich finds gut, wenn gezeigt wird, dass sich dafür auch Frauen interessieren können!


----------



## the.hai (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

Hmpf, ich hatte gedacht, dass es schon ein Mitglied ist, was schon lange an Bord ist, aber gerade mal 30 Beiträge?

Gerade erst für Computer interessiert? Nur fürs Video registriert?

Oder (nicht ernst nehmen):

War die Brigitte, Jolie und Freundin schon ausverkauft und der "Papier-Dealer" hatte nur noch ne PCGH?^^


----------



## GxGamer (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

Liza, Miezekatze. Mehr hab ich noch nicht als Frau identifizieren können 

Ich kenne aber auch die Hintergründe nicht, vielleicht wurden sie ja gefragt und wollten nicht.
Thema ist in der Tat das Heft und das ist auch sehr schön, wie immer halt. Ich kaufe es ja nicht ohne Grund regelmässig. Jedoch wird auch das Forum mit in das Thema hineingezogen, denn dort wird von einem PCGHX-Mitglied gesprochen - von dir. Und ich definiere Mitglied halt nicht als jemanden der (die) sich registriert, 20 Posts in einem einzigen (Gewinnspiel-)Thread schreibt und dann 11,5 Monate nix von sich hören lässt.

Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, ich hab nix gegen dich oder das Video. Fragen kostet ja bekanntlich nix. Wenn mir das keiner beantworten mag oder kann, wie die Auswahl auf dich fiel, dann nehm ich das so zur Kenntnis.


----------



## Raketenjoint (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*



caduzzz schrieb:


> Oo..gibts die junge Frau hier wirklich im Forum? Ich hoffe die ganzen kleinen Jungs spammen jetzt nicht ihre Pinnwand zu!


Ne, das habe ich wirklich nicht vor.  Aber du bringst mich auf eine Idee. 
Ich kenne kein Mädchen in der Schule (sind ja nur etwa 150), das gleichzeitig weiß, was Grafikkarte, RAM, CPU und co. bedeutet. Und was ist wieder ein Mutterbrett? 
Wenn sie sich wirklich nicht dafür interessieren, dann ist es ja gut. Ich muss ja auch nicht shoppen und mich schminken.


----------



## Takei Naodar (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

Ich will den PC Bau von Myiu sehen ^^ aber natürlich uncut ^^
Aber für so ein Werbevideo brauch man die Kameras nicht wirklich wieder aufstellen.... da isses interessanter wenn ich nem PC beim defragmentieren zuschaue....


----------



## the.hai (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Jedoch wird auch das Forum mit in das Thema hineingezogen, denn dort wird von einem PCGHX-Mitglied gesprochen - von dir. Und ich definiere Mitglied halt nicht als jemanden der (die) sich registriert, 20 Posts in einem einzigen (Gewinnspiel-)Thread schreibt und dann 11,5 Monate nix von sich hören lässt.


 
Erster Post:
  04.08.2011 18:19  
*Thema: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

 					 						von Miyu


HMMM, und da dann paar Beiträge, aber nischt "sinnvolles" wodurch ich Interesse/Kenntnis von Computern erahnen kann.


War hier nur ein hübsches Gesicht fürn Video gesucht? Ich sehe paralleln zu den Caseking-Models^^ die wussten bestimmt auch nicht, was ne Grafikkarte und was ein Mainboard ist.


----------



## matti30 (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

ich will die Outtakes sehen  

Und mehr Videos mit mehr Miyu und weniger Hardware 

Ach Miyu, kommst du bitte auch mal bei mir vorbei? ich hab das so ein kleines Problem


----------



## Caduzzz (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

...wer weiß ob noch weibliche Forenmitglieder hier überhaupt aktiv sind? Iwie find ich läufts bißchen ausm Ruder...Jungs, wieviel "User" gibts hier, die sich für irgendein Gewinnspiel angemeldet haben? Tausende!

Wieviele gibt's hier, die nix "sinnvolles" posten? Tausende!

Finde gut, dass Miyu, stellvertretend für die weibliche Minderheit hier im Forum, das gemacht hat..wie aktiv oder nicht, war gar nicht gefragt


----------



## the.hai (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

Aber lebt ne Community nicht durch Aktivität? Gerade ein Forum lebt doch von Beiträgen und Austausch unter den Mitgliedern....

Aber solch ein Schläfer als "vollwertiges" Mitglied zu sehen, dass fällt mir schwer, SORRY MIYU.


Genau das gleiche gilt natürlich für Leute die nur Schrott posten.


----------



## Oberst Klink (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

Mädels, outet euch! Wir beißen nicht  

Ist doch latte ob sie jetzt nur 30 Beiträge hat. Nur weil man blos 30 Beiträge hat, heißt das nicht, dass man sich nicht für das Thema interessiert.


----------



## the.hai (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Nur weil man blos 30 Beiträge hat, heißt das nicht, dass man sich nicht für das Thema interessiert.


 
Wozu ist man in nem Computer-Hardware-Spiele-Forum, wenn man nicht schreibt? Nur passives Mitglied? Das glaub ich nicht^^


----------



## Miyu (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Liza, Miezekatze. Mehr hab ich noch nicht als Frau identifizieren können
> 
> Ich kenne aber auch die Hintergründe nicht, vielleicht wurden sie ja gefragt und wollten nicht.
> Thema ist in der Tat das Heft und das ist auch sehr schön, wie immer halt. Ich kaufe es ja nicht ohne Grund regelmässig. Jedoch wird auch das Forum mit in das Thema hineingezogen, denn dort wird von einem PCGHX-Mitglied gesprochen - von dir. Und ich definiere Mitglied halt nicht als jemanden der (die) sich registriert, 20 Posts in einem einzigen (Gewinnspiel-)Thread schreibt und dann 11,5 Monate nix von sich hören lässt.
> ...



Alles gut - doch lass Dir versichern, dass ich schon vor meiner Forenanmeldung hier von IT und Hardware begeistert war und das es  Gründe für meine "Abwesenheit" gab/gibt. Aber das ist privat und hat hier nix zu schaffen. Ist es denn nicht besser zumindest als Forenmitglied und Fan (wenn auch lang nicht mehr aktiv) so ein Video zu machen als mit irgendjemand "Fremden"? Wir können das hier auch gern noch weiter polemisieren aber viel mehr hab ich dazu eigentlich nicht zu sagen...  LG Miyu


----------



## Caduzzz (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

@ the.hai

klar, lebt ne Community von der Aktivität und Qualität ihrer Beiträge, aber wie ich schon sagte wer weiß wieviele Frauen hier noch aktiv sind..udn wenn ich mir hier einige Kommentare durchlese mit ihrer "jugendlichen Anzüglichkeit" ist es für mich kein Wunder, wenn Frauen sich hier als solche nicht outen wollen.

aber langsam wird's sehr offtopic 

aber back to ot: ich denke gerade durch soetwas wie dieses Filmchen könnten Frauen ermutigt werden hier _aktiver_ zu werden (und hoffentlich auch akzeptierter!)


----------



## matti30 (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*



the.hai schrieb:


> Wozu ist man in nem Computer-Hardware-Spiele-Forum, wenn man nicht schreibt? Nur passives Mitglied? Das glaub ich nicht^^


 

es gibt sicher genug stille Mitleser, die sich so ihre Hilfe evtl. holen, da muss man nicht unbedingt immer was dazu schreiben. Gibt sicher genug andere User, die die Frage schonmal gestellt haben usw.
Solche Leute sind mir aber lieber, als die, die wegen jeden Pups nen Thread aufmachen müssen, anstatt mal goggle oder die Suche zu bemühen. 

Man kann es halt keinem Recht machen


----------



## Oberst Klink (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*



the.hai schrieb:


> Wozu ist man in nem Computer-Hardware-Spiele-Forum, wenn man nicht schreibt? Nur passives Mitglied? Das glaub ich nicht^^


 
Kommunikation per PN? Nur weil man mal ne Weile nicht aktiv ist, muss man sich ja nich gleich abmelden. Man muss auch nicht in allem nach einem Sinn suchen^^


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

Miyu also ein Nerd finde ich dich nicht. Dafür bist du zu "normal".


----------



## Chrissyx (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*



> [...]
> Chrissyx (10:48 PM) :
> wuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh!!
> dgm (10:49 PM) :
> ...


 
Danke für die Aufheiterung!^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Miyu also ein Nerd finde ich dich nicht. Dafür bist du zu "normal".


 
Es gibt genügend "Nerds" denen man das nicht ansieht. Man munkelt sogar, dass die ein "normales" RL haben!

Und Respekt an Miyu fürs "Outing"!


----------



## Apfelkuchen (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

Also das Skript ist jetzt nicht gerade Oskarverdächtig, ist halt ein purer Werbevideo ohne wirklichen Inhalt.

Aber dass sich mal ein weiblicher Forenuser outet verdient mitlerweile schon Respekt 
Ich kenn einige Mädels/Frauen mit Interesse auf dem Gebiet hardware, aber die trauen sich das nie zuzugeben.
Im RL nicht, weil ihre Freundinnen sie dann für Freaks halten würden und im Internet nicht, weil sie nicht mit "Fanpost" überhäuft werden wollen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

Ich hoffe doch, dass die User hier so reif sind, kein "Fanpost"-Spamming zu betreiben.
Klar, die Mädels sind hier Mangelware (mehr Frauen würden dem Forum definitiv gut tun), aber man meldet sich hier auch nicht zum Flirten an!


----------



## the.hai (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

Also ich habe im RL noch Keine getroffen die nur annähernd soviel weiß wie ich, bzw sich dafür interessiert. Das soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass ich Alles weiß, es geht ums Prinzip.
Wäre doch mal cool auf der gamescom oder so eine Frau zu treffen, die nicht nur im Bikini vor nem Stand posiert, sondern vlt ihren eigenen Casemod präsentiert.


----------



## TempestX1 (13. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

"Kennen sie das Geräusch? Wuuuuuu" 
*hust*  

Aber gut gemacht  Hätte nix gegen mehrere User-Videos (nicht nur als Hinweis zum Heft, vielleicht kleine Tests, lets Aufrüst etc.)


----------



## NCphalon (14. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

Outtakes wärn ma ganz nett


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*



Miyu schrieb:


> noch keines leider bin gerade dabei mir Gedanken über eine machbare Konfiguration zumachen... aber ich lese hier täglich mehr und werfe alles immer wieder um... da ich endlich wieder einen gescheiten Gaming-PC haben will kommt sicher BALD ein eigenes Projekt von mir... wär auch schön wenn ich weitere Mädels hier kennen lernen würde ;D und nicht die "Quotenfrau" bleib... denke hier gibts sicher welche die viieeeel länger dabei sind sich aber nicht outen...


Hier gibt es einige Frauen, die auch richtig Ahnung von Hardware haben. 


GxGamer schrieb:


> Liza, Miezekatze. Mehr hab ich noch nicht als Frau identifizieren können


Und das als Mod... 


Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Also das Skript ist jetzt nicht gerade Oskarverdächtig, ist halt ein purer Werbevideo ohne wirklichen Inhalt.


Mir hat es nur gezeigt, dass ich mir das Heft weiterhin nicht kaufen werde, da keine neuen Informationen drin stehen. 

@Topic
Gibt es für so ein Video eigentlich Kohle? 
Was soll's, immerhin ist es besser als das was mal auf Kabel 1 gezeigt wurde und da war es ein Redakteur.


----------



## Painkiller (14. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*



> Aber lebt ne Community nicht durch Aktivität? Gerade ein Forum  lebt doch von Beiträgen und Austausch unter den Mitgliedern....


Natürlich lebt davon eine Community. Aber nur weil jemand nicht alle paar Minuten einen Post absetzt, heißt das ja noch lange nicht das kein Interesse mehr an Hardware bzw. PCs da ist. 



> Wozu ist man in nem Computer-Hardware-Spiele-Forum, wenn man nicht schreibt? Nur passives Mitglied?


Sowas solls ja auch geben. Wenn die Leute halt ein Problem haben, dann fragen sie. Viele haben halt einen Job, Familie etc. etc. Das Privatleben kommt nun mal vor dem Online-Leben!
Da kann man nicht 24/7 online sein, und posten. Du bist selbst seit 01.04.2011 dabei und hast "erst" 439 Beiträge. Streng genommen ist das auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei. 
Aber wir nehmen es hier ja nicht streng. Die Beiträge alleine sagen nichts über die Kompetenz oder den "Nerd"-Faktor aus.



> Und das als Mod...


Wusste gar nicht das sowas auch zu unseren Job gehört. 



> Ich hoffe doch, dass die User hier so reif sind, kein "Fanpost"-Spamming zu betreiben.


Das können sie ja mal versuchen. Belästigung + Spam = Urlaub 

@ Topic

Ich find´s gut das eine Frau hier Flagge zeigt, und auch vorhat in Zukunft die Fahne oben zu halten! 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## XmuhX (14. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

Alleine dieses Thema ist sowas von dämlich!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Mir hat es nur gezeigt, dass ich mir das Heft weiterhin nicht kaufen werde, da keine neuen Informationen drin stehen.


 
Tu mir einen Gefallen: Kauf dir einmal das Magazin, lies es wirklich aufmerksam durch und sag das dann nochmal. Ich glaube nicht, dass du das können wirst.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

Ich habe es früher regelmäßig gekauft, nur wurde es mir mit der Zeit immer weniger informativ. 
Das PCGH Extrem Heft war aber genial.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (14. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Tu mir einen Gefallen: Kauf dir einmal das Magazin, lies es wirklich aufmerksam durch und sag das dann nochmal. Ich glaube nicht, dass du das können wirst.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Ach quatsch, es gibt doch alles umsonst im Internet.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

Also ich muss monatlich für meinen Internetanschluss deutlich mehr zahlen als fürs Heft. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (14. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

Oh je... das Internet ist gar nicht umsonst? Komm, du verarscht mich!


----------



## Painkiller (14. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*



> Ich habe es früher regelmäßig gekauft, nur wurde es mir mit der Zeit immer weniger informativ.


Was wäre denn für dich informativ? Bzw. was willst du lesen schwerpunkttechnisch?


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

Als starker Raucher sind mir die 4€ egal. 

Ich interessiere mich sogar für Mini-PCs, aber für den Hardwareeinbau in das überdimensionierte BitFenix brauche ich keine Anleitung. 
Sollte es aber in dem Artikel auch um ein Silverstone SG07 gehen, inkl. anderem Netzteil mit Kabel verkürzen und crimpen und dem Temparaturvergleich zwischen Über- und Unterdruckkühlung mit einer übertakteten CPU mit H70 und einer GTX690, werde ich es mir kaufen.


----------



## beren2707 (14. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

Inhalte des Videos:


weibliches Wesen mit PCGH, eine Alltagssituation: Telefoniert über Mini-PCs. Wouuu.
Ausgewählte Inhalte werden in der Küche (Frauchens Wohnort, wo ist die Kette?) präsentiert.
Fragen, die sie ganz bestimmt dauernd hört: "Ohhh, welche SSD soll ich nur kaufeeeen?"
Mit keinem Wort wird erklärt, warum die PCGH auch für Frauen spannend sein soll, oder etwa doch? Individuell für sie vlt., oder auch für jede xbeliebige andere Person, aber wenn man schon krampfhaft versucht, mit einem 9-Live-Schauspiel-Video die Anziehungskraft der PCGH auf die Weiblichkeit zu belegen, sollte zumindest etwas davon im Video enthalten sein. So ist es nur ein kurioses Werbevideo ohne wirkliche Aussagekraft, für das sich nüchtern betrachtet kein Schwein interessieren würde, wenn die Hauptfigur nicht eine Frau wäre. Bestätigt das nicht sämtliche Klischees, die man ansonsten zu entkräften versucht? Oder war das Video höchst selbstreferenziell und ironisch?


----------



## Miyu (14. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

Jungens... gehört dieser Teil der Diskussion nicht eher zur Heftkritik ;D 

btw Nailgun um konstruktiv kritisieren zu können,  sollte man das Heft mal lesen um zu den Punkten die einem nicht gefallen auch Beispiele nennen zu können. So kann das die Redaktion und auch andere nachvollziehen, dazu Stellung nehmen oder gegebenenfalls was ändern... einfach zu behaupten im Heft ständen Dir zuwenig Informationen ist bisserl platt... Also ab in den richtigen Thread zum Thema Heftkritik und bring Deine Vorschläge/Meinung an... User/Leserfeedback ist wichtig


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

Ich kauf mir doch nicht regelmäßig ein Heft, nur um es dann zu kritisieren. 

@Topic
Wo wurde in dem Video eigentlich erklärt, weshalb das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist?
Sicher, die meisten Frauen werden oft gefragt, wie man einen PC zusammen baut, wie man den Graka Lüfter drosselt, oder welche SSD man kaufen sollte, aber dazu braucht man das Heft nicht, außer wenn man nicht hilfsbereit ist. 

Z.B.: Wie macht man denn das beim PC?
        Schau in die PCGH, da steht das.


----------



## Painkiller (14. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*



> Ich kauf mir doch nicht regelmäßig ein Heft, nur um es dann zu kritisieren.


Gerade beim Heft ist Kritik wichtig! Wie soll sonst die Redaktion die Themen anpassen und verändern, wenn niemand Kritik dazu gibt?!
Das Heft ist ein geben und nehmen. Das läuft wie in einer Beziehung. Der eine ist in gewissen Dingen auf den anderen angewiesen, und umgekehrt...


----------



## frader (14. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

Eigentlich armselig so eine unglaubwürdige Werbeaktion zu machen.
Sie wird so oft gefragt welche SSD man kaufen sollte => Genau, sehr glaubwürdig.

Noch ein Grund mehr da Heft nicht mehr zu kaufen.

Seit der ersten Printausgabe hab ich eure Druckausgabe ziemlich regelmäßig gekauft, heute nun nur noch unregelmäßig.

Bis auf ein paar kleine Neuigkeiten ist doch immer das gleiche.
-Wie baue ich einen Gaming-PC
-Wie mache ich meine Grafikkarte leiser
-Was ist die schnellste Grafikkarte
-Wie baue ich einen Mini-PC
-Wie übertakte ich meinen PC
...

...und das alles im 2-3 Monatsturnus.

Mir ist klar da ihr damit Geld verdienen wollt, allerdings war der qualitative Auftritt schon besser.

Vielleicht werde ich einfach auch einfach nur alt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

@Pain
Das mit OffTopic hast du überlesen. 
Ok, einmal noch...

Ich will die PCGH Extreme wieder! 
So, genug OT Kritik.


----------



## Painkiller (14. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*



> @Pain
> Das mit OffTopic hast du überlesen.


Niemals!  (Es geht doch um´s Heft. )



> Ich will die PCHH Extreme wieder!


Da bist du nicht der einzige...


----------



## NCphalon (14. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

Die Hardwarekategorien verändern sich halt kaum... aber jemand unbedarftes wird wohl kaum von einer Bauanleitung für einen µATX Rechner auf S775-Basis auf den Bau eines ITX-S1155 Systems schließen können... ihr müsst auch immer die Leute berücksichtigen, die eben net sei Jahren jedes einzelne Heft kaufen, wie bei Rückblenden nach Werbespots die Leute, die erst in der Werbung zugeschaltet haben


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*



Nailgun schrieb:


> @Pain
> Das mit OffTopic hast du überlesen.
> Ok, einmal noch...
> 
> ...


 
Dann hätten das damals einfach mehr Leute kaufen müssen


----------



## PCGH_Marco (14. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*



frader schrieb:


> Eigentlich armselig so eine unglaubwürdige Werbeaktion zu machen.
> Sie wird so oft gefragt welche SSD man kaufen sollte => Genau, sehr glaubwürdig.



Sie wurde und wird tatsächlich sehr häufig über das Thema Massenspeicher befragt. Ich denke sogar, dass sie mehr Wissen über Festplatten und Co. hat, als so manche Herren aus dem IT-Bereich.



frader schrieb:


> Noch ein Grund mehr da Heft nicht mehr zu kaufen.



Schade.



frader schrieb:


> Seit der ersten Printausgabe hab ich eure Druckausgabe ziemlich regelmäßig gekauft, heute nun nur noch unregelmäßig.
> 
> Bis auf ein paar kleine Neuigkeiten ist doch immer das gleiche.
> -Wie baue ich einen Gaming-PC
> ...



Stimmt nicht. Solche Themen machen wir einmal im Jahr. Nur Grafikkarten sind jeden Monat drin. Kannst hier nachschauen: Heft-Archiv von PC Games Hardware Print, Abo-Möglichkeiten und Meldungen zu PCGH-Heften



frader schrieb:


> Mir ist klar da ihr damit Geld verdienen wollt, allerdings war der qualitative Auftritt schon besser.



Ansichtssache, finde ich.



frader schrieb:


> Vielleicht werde ich einfach auch einfach nur alt.



ich auch!


----------



## NCphalon (14. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

Habt ihr eigentlich Wert auf Authentizität gelegt oder sollte es wirklich lustig sein und andere Werbefilme parodieren? Zweiteres is euch gelungen


----------



## the.hai (14. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*



<> schrieb:


> Sowas solls ja auch geben. Wenn die Leute halt ein Problem haben, dann fragen sie. Viele haben halt einen Job, Familie etc. etc. Das Privatleben kommt nun mal vor dem Online-Leben!
> Da kann man nicht 24/7 online sein, und posten. Du bist selbst seit 01.04.2011 dabei und hast "erst" 439 Beiträge. Streng genommen ist das auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei.
> Aber wir nehmen es hier ja nicht streng. Die Beiträge alleine sagen nichts über die Kompetenz oder den "Nerd"-Faktor aus.


 Naja, deinen Grundgedanken kann ich nachvollziehen und du nimmst mich ja auch als Beispiel, denn Anfangs hatte ich nie Zeit (Studium und Vollzeitarbeiten). Doch hier liegt knapp ein Jahr zwischen den Beiträgen... egal, das Thema wollt ich ja nur erwähnt haben, weil es halt für mich zu dem komischen Eindruck des Videos führt.

So und jetzte werd ich in der Rumpelkammer zu den: "Member über dir"/"Was hörst du gerade"-Threads gehen und Beiträge farmen....


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*



frader schrieb:


> Seit der ersten Printausgabe hab ich eure Druckausgabe ziemlich regelmäßig gekauft, heute nun nur noch unregelmäßig.
> 
> Bis auf ein paar kleine Neuigkeiten ist doch immer das gleiche.
> -Wie baue ich einen Gaming-PC
> ...


 
Hi,

Wir wissen ja nun, was Du nicht gut findest. Die eigentlich spannende Frage wäre aber: Was würdest Du für Themen lesen wollen, damit wir Dich wieder als Heftkäufer begrüßen können? Gibt es solche Themen im Moment überhaupt oder bist Du selbst einfach in der "PC-Sinnkrise"?

Danke und Grüße, Thilo


----------



## Daniel_M (14. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Als starker Raucher sind mir die 4€ egal.
> 
> Ich interessiere mich sogar für Mini-PCs, aber für den Hardwareeinbau in das überdimensionierte BitFenix brauche ich keine Anleitung.
> Sollte es aber in dem Artikel auch um ein Silverstone SG07 gehen, inkl. anderem Netzteil mit Kabel verkürzen und crimpen und dem Temparaturvergleich zwischen Über- und Unterdruckkühlung mit einer übertakteten CPU mit H70 und einer GTX690, werde ich es mir kaufen.




Danke für dein Feedback. Das SG07 hatten wir bereits im vorherigen Mini-PC-Special. Daher haben wir uns dieses Mal bewusst für einen anderen Ansatz entschieden. Gerne können wir aber in einem späteren Mini-PC-Artikel wieder darauf zurückkommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Als starker Raucher sind mir die 4€ egal.
> 
> Ich interessiere mich sogar für Mini-PCs, aber für den Hardwareeinbau in das überdimensionierte BitFenix brauche ich keine Anleitung.
> Sollte es aber in dem Artikel auch um ein Silverstone SG07 gehen, inkl. anderem Netzteil mit Kabel verkürzen und crimpen und dem Temparaturvergleich zwischen Über- und Unterdruckkühlung mit einer übertakteten CPU mit H70 und einer GTX690, werde ich es mir kaufen.



Dann würde ich weniger rauchen und man sieht wieder das Heft auf dem Tisch oder ein Fenster öffnen ( nicht das was man mit einer Maus bedient ).
Bis auf den Moment mit dem Schrank wirkte das Video für mich wie ein 08/15 Werbefilmchen wo man den Hauptdarsteller durch " meinen Freund Harvey ", Heidi oder sonstwas hätte ersetzen können. Ist jetzt wirklich nicht persönlich gemeint. Wenn würde ich etwas machen was etwas tiefer in die Materie eingreift oder lieber etwas der lustigen Art ( würde wahrscheinlich am längsten im Gedächtnis bleiben ).


----------



## Bambusbar (14. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*

so vollkommen Off-Topic:

Zwei GitS Avatare in einem Thread zu sehen hat mich dazu bewogen, mir mal wieder Stand Alone Complex reinzuziehen.
Danke dafür ihr beiden


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. August 2012)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für dein Feedback. Das SG07 hatten wir bereits im vorherigen Mini-PC-Special. Daher haben wir uns dieses Mal bewusst für einen anderen Ansatz entschieden. Gerne können wir aber in einem späteren Mini-PC-Artikel wieder darauf zurückkommen.


Mit meiner gewünschten Konfiguration?


----------



## Raketenjoint (14. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Dann hätten das damals einfach mehr Leute kaufen müssen


Die Standard PCGH kann ich in sehr vielen Kiosks kaufen. Aber die Extreme Version ... Von 12 Läden habe ich bisher in nur 2 Läden 1 Exemplar gefunden. Das ist mir dann wieder zu aufwendig.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH 09/2012: Miyu erklärt, warum das Heft auch für Frauen spannend ist*



Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Die Standard PCGH kann ich in sehr vielen Kiosks kaufen. Aber die Extreme Version ... Von 12 Läden habe ich bisher in nur 2 Läden 1 Exemplar gefunden. Das ist mir dann wieder zu aufwendig.



Dann akivierst du die Stimmeinheit und spielst folgende Stelle vom Band ab:
Wenn ich mir weiterhin die Zeitschriften hier kaufe könnt ich dann die XY Version der Zeitschrift X bekommen.

Glaube mir das klappt wunderbar


----------

